# What insurance docs do you show to the police?



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Do any UberX drivers on here have had dealings with the police? What insurance document did you show? Further, what can we show in case of an accident? We can't just say to the police ...'Yeah, Uber has this really cool million dollar liability policy but I got nothing to show you. Rest assured it's there!'

That won't fly. And if we show our personal insurance at time of accident with an active rider, our insurances will terminate our policies once they get to review the police report.

So....what do we show/say to the police after an accident while on an active ride? These are things we all need to know and Uber doesn't share.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I think that's what the waybill is for, but its not always current on my phone.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a copy of Uber's policy that I downloaded from this forum a while back.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

At the bottom of the waybill, the insurance policy will show and there is also a link to the paperwork.
Haven't had any run-ins with police, so, never had to use it.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Moofish said:


> At the bottom of the waybill, the insurance policy will show and there is also a link to the paperwork.
> Haven't had any run-ins with police, so, never had to use it.


My waybills don't show that. It just says Waybill provided by Uber.com - no link to policy or the policy itself.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Hmm.. maybe it's regional.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Hmm.. maybe it's regional.


Is it the same shady looking, questionable insurance policy doc that's been available elsewhere on this forum?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the link that I got recently in an email: http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793785/Certificate-of-Liability-Insurance-7-22-14
The part on the waybill I mentioned earlier shows driver name and ID, so it's probably a better form of ID.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4 DUI checkpoints and pulled over 3 times, no cop has ever asked for my Insurance

Just driver's license.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Do any UberX drivers on here have had dealings with the police? What insurance document did you show? Further, what can we show in case of an accident? We can't just say to the police ...'Yeah, Uber has this really cool million dollar liability policy but I got nothing to show you. Rest assured it's there!'
> 
> That won't fly. And if we show our personal insurance at time of accident with an active rider, our insurances will terminate our policies once they get to review the police report.
> 
> So....what do we show/say to the police after an accident while on an active ride? These are things we all need to know and Uber doesn't share.


I have the docs message me your # and I'll text you the link


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4 DUI checkpoints and pulled over 3 times, no cop has ever asked for my Insurance
> 
> Just driver's license.


Download "Mrcheckpoint "
It's an app


----------

